# Distributor oil leak / leaking



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

My wife's 2001 Sentra SE was leaking a bit of oil around the distributor. I replaced the o-ring on the distributor shaft and also the cap, rotor, seal at the base of the cap. It seems like it's leaking less now but still leaking, possibly through the distributor. Is this common or has anyone else experienced this? I don't really want to spend $350 on a new distributor if I can help it since at this point the car's value is pretty low.

The car has been pretty much bulletproof so far. I've replaced both front axles due to torn CV boots and thus bad joints, the fan module failed and the EGR tube cracked. Other than that I think I replaced 2 window regulators. 193k miles.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Replaced the o-ring on the outside of the distributor shaft, but not the one on the INSIDE of the distributor shaft...the one that gets the bulk of the wear due to the shaft spinning around a stationary case.

No, I don't own one, so I couldn't tell you the part number and/or where to go looking for it. Just basing it off of previous experience with a bunch of other engines.


----------



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

Local Nissan dealer says the seal/O-ring on the inner shaft is not a serviceable part. A new distributor from the dealer is $460. I think I found one a while ago for $360 or so but that's still a lot of money if the only problem is a $1 O-ring. What are my options?


----------



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

I found the post below, but it's for a B13 Sentra.

Distributor Oil seal | Canada GTiR

I also found this site, but I'm still missing some exact info.

Radial shaft seals
Radial shaft seals <br/>


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this posting on our forum:

http://www.nissanforums.com/b11-b12...17-leaking-distributor-internal-seal-fix.html


----------



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like some of those links are no longer good. I was going to try calling best parts online but their phone number on their website is listed as 1234567890. I'm a little concerned about giving them my credit card info


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Give these boys a call, they haven't steered me wrong yet:

Ferman Nissan Parts Department,
Parts	(866) 579-3736 

call them with your VIN number,
and see if they can ship the part (s) to you.


----------



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

I called Ferman. No luck. Nissan doesn't list a replacement part for the inner radial shaft seal, just the outer shaft o-ring. Anyone else encounter this and replace the shaft and not just the entire distributor?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If you go to most 'good' auto parts or hardware stores, they'll almost always have a drawer full of various o-ring sizes, and if you get lucky, you'll get an old guy behind the counter that's seen everything since bread was first sliced and that guy will be able to put his hand in the correct pocket the first time and pull the correct o-ring out of his arse!
But failing that, again, go to a good parts/hardware store, ask them for the drawer full of o-rings and take home a few sizes.
At worst, you'll wreck your distributor...in which case you'll have to buy a new one to fix the oil leak...which is the same boat you're in right now anyways.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a "YouTube" video about replacing the distributor internal seal. The seal does not look like an O-ring but a standard type of shaft seal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9FbD-oWWqI


----------

